# Another Unwed Hollywood Mother...



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

*Another Unwed Hollywood Mother*

Posted Apr 14th 2008 1:24PM by TMZ Staff





It's official. Ashlee Simpson is dumber than her sister Jessica -- Ash is preggers!

According to *Us*, the 23-year-old lip-syncher is carrying her fiance Pete Wentz's baby. Does anyone practice safe sex anymore?!

Ashlee -- whose father is a former Baptist minister -- is part of the growing Hollywood trend of having babies out of wedlock. Simpson joins an illustrious group that includes Angelina Jolie, Halle Berry, Nicole Richie, Jessica Alba, Minnie Driver -- and its youngest member so far, Jamie Lynn Spears.

Family values are alive and well in Tinseltown!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 14, 2008)

*EXCLUSIVE: Ashlee Simpson Is Pregnant *

Monday April 14, 2008







*Ashlee Simpson* is pregnant, a source confirmed to *Usmagazine.com*.

The singer, 23, is expecting her first child with fiancÃ© *Pete Wentz*, 28.

Simpson and the Fall Out Boy frontman announced their engagement Wednesday.

"We are thrilled to confirm their engagement and congratulate this happy couple," a spokesperson for the couple told *Us*. "Beyond that there is nothing to say."

Simpson's rep had no comment.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I just posted this! lol.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f59...her-78167.html


----------



## KatJ (Apr 14, 2008)

i was an unwed mother. and yes, i admit it was stupid, but no one has the right to knock anybody else's life.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I think this article was more in response to the rash of unwed young mothers popping up in Hollywood these days than this specific example.

Contraception isn't going to fail that many times; these actresses/performers obviously aren't using protection and seem surprised when they get pregnant. Which is a horrible example to set for their fans.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Contraception isn't going to fail that many times; these actresses/performers obviously aren't using protection and seem surprised when they get pregnant. Which is a horrible example to set for their fans. I agree.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 14, 2008)

I think if you're in a committed relationship that's all you need. Everyone doesnt need marriage to be happy. It's not so much the "article" that bothered me, it's this line - It's official. Ashlee Simpson is dumber than her sister Jessica -- Ash is preggers! That is an ignorant statement.


----------



## Lyndebe (Apr 14, 2008)

As long as the public keeps glorifying them and their behavior, nothing will ever change. They get on magazine covers, TV news, and they get free baby stuff........


----------



## love2482 (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think if you're in a committed relationship that's all you need. Everyone doesnt need marriage to be happy. It's not so much the "article" that bothered me, it's this line - It's official. Ashlee Simpson is dumber than her sister Jessica -- Ash is preggers! That is an ignorant statement. I think I understand what you mean. It's not right to say she is "dumb" because she is unwed &amp; pregnant.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just posted this! lol.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f59...her-78167.html

LOL. I didn't see your thread when I made this one....


----------



## ivette (Apr 14, 2008)

congrats to them


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats to her!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think if you're in a committed relationship that's all you need. Everyone doesnt need marriage to be happy. It's not so much the "article" that bothered me, it's this line - It's official. Ashlee Simpson is dumber than her sister Jessica -- Ash is preggers! That is an ignorant statement. I completely agree. This kinda crap annoys the heck outta me.


----------



## ivette (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this article was more in response to the rash of unwed young mothers popping up in Hollywood these days than this specific example. 
Contraception isn't going to fail that many times; these actresses/performers obviously aren't using protection and seem surprised when they get pregnant. Which is a horrible example to set for their fans.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I think if you're in a committed relationship that's all you need.* Everyone doesnt need marriage to be happy. It's not so much the "article" that bothered me, it's this line - It's official. Ashlee Simpson is dumber than her sister Jessica -- Ash is preggers! That is an ignorant statement. I strongly disagree with you on this one, but I'm not going to get into it. That is not the purpose of this thread.
This thread was just started to say that Ashlee Simpson is pregnant. TMZ was just making a joke about it...it really was not intended to be that big of a deal, imo.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats to them!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 14, 2008)

married unmarried what the helll is the difference these days everybody is still gona do what they want &amp; it only leads to divorce if she were married when she got divorced they would only make up other stories on how she is the other divorced sister or whatever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, sheÂ´s a decent age so I donÂ´t see anything wrong with it (crap, I goggled her...sheÂ´s exactly my age! I always thought she was younger) unlike the little Miss Spears.

What bothers me is the hypocricy of certain people (father is a baptist preacher, daugher says "IÂ´m gonna wait until marriage" blabla...obviously they donÂ´t end up following the rules they set for themselves in front of every camera..but thatÂ´s another story, and not just limited to VIPs)

Btw, I think her fiancÃ© is hot!!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think if you're in a committed relationship that's all you need. Everyone doesnt need marriage to be happy. It's not so much the "article" that bothered me, it's this line - It's official. Ashlee Simpson is dumber than her sister Jessica -- Ash is preggers! That is an ignorant statement. I agree wholeheartedly with you, Mrs Jones, that committment is the cornerstone of any successful partnership/relationship. 
And offensive and ignorant as the statement _"It's official. Ashlee Simpson is dumber than her sister Jessica -- Ash is preggers!"_ is, I believe TMZ are just playing on Jessica Simpson's persona of the "dumb blonde". I wouldn't take it personally because TMZ, like all trashy tabloids that publish celebrity gossip, thrive on sensationalism and lurid headlines to garner the kind of readership that they enjoy. And they are not beyond contorting their coverage and misleading their readers either. I don't take them seriously and neither should anyone else.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations to them!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:
Pete Wentz tore himself away from the flat iron to deny the rumors that Ashlee is knocked up. Pete wrote this e-mail to MTV today:
"There is a witch hunt for people to be pregnant whenever they get engaged in Hollywood. This is all news to me. I can't wait for the story about how I'm really in a gay relationship and this is all just a cover. ... I mean really, this is crazy. ... I mean we're engaged, that's true, and happy about it."

I told you they didn't have sex! InTouch is totally working on the "Pete Wentz in gay relationship" cover for next week. They can use the picture above. I mean, they make a pretty gay couple.

Papa Joe was totally holding a rifle to Pete's head while he was writing that denial.

Baby Witch Hunt | Dlisted


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Baby Witch Hunt | Dlisted Thanks Aprill.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it really was not intended to be that big of a deal, imo. I'm not trying to start a big debate or argument or any thing... I'm just saying that if you were in my shoes you would feel that same rage when reading that sentence. It's hard enough raising a child without ignorant people saying things like that.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 14, 2008)

ditto! and marriage doesnt always work out anyways

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was an unwed mother. and yes, i admit it was stupid, but no one has the right to knock anybody else's life. Many ladies that dont have kids would dissagree.. if I got married at 17 I would have been divorced long ago whats the purpose of that right? Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I strongly disagree with you on this one, but I'm not going to get into it. That is not the purpose of this thread.
This thread was just started to say that Ashlee Simpson is pregnant. TMZ was just making a joke about it...it really was not intended to be that big of a deal, imo.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 14, 2008)

Whether Ashley is married or not, she is quite financially comfortable.

That is always my biggest concern for young parents.

I think she will make a fine mother. I don't know who her partner is so I can't comment. And I think Jessica will make a wonderful Aunt.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 14, 2008)

I also wanted to add with so many marriages ended up in divorces many women dont want to marry just because of that reason


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not trying to start a big debate or argument or any thing... I'm just saying that if you were in my shoes you would feel that same rage when reading that sentence. It's hard enough raising a child without ignorant people saying things like that. Just so you know, my mom got pregnant at 17 (out of wedlock) with my older half-brother.
I just feel like people are attacking my personal beliefs and are upset with me when I didn't even write the article! lol. I was just posting it for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 15, 2008)

With me my mom got married cuz she was pregnant and got a divorce when i was 2 cuz my Dad is a dead beat

so its all different ..


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 15, 2008)

I think as long as she is, as Carolyn said, comfortably well off and in a stable, committed and loving relationship then who am I to judge her as foolish for getting pregnant.

S, I am totally not attacking your beliefs, but I am kind of attacking that sentence in the article about her being dumb - if it was true, it might well have been planned.

I personally feel that it might not be a case of these girls/women being surprised when they get pregnant - It seems more to me that they are trying to get pregnant as a status symbol. For me, it's not the foolishness for not using protection that is so annoying in hollywood today (although it IS a bad example) it's more that these women may not be in a position emotionally to raise a baby but want to follow a trend.

Babies should not be conceived so that a star can advance her career, IMO


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 15, 2008)

I think she's a decent age too. I wanted my first baby @ 23 and they've been together a while, so I think they'll be fine. Shame on TMZ lol. They're just being ********s, it's not like she pulled a Jamie Lynn!





Also, I saw Extra or TMZ and they said the rumors were false, but whatever, I hate rumors.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 15, 2008)

for some reason my friend matt was talking about this whole thing.

i was more like, matt why where you watching E! news in the first place?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think as long as she is, as Carolyn said, comfortably well off and in a stable, committed and loving relationship then who am I to judge her as foolish for getting pregnant.
S, I am totally not attacking your beliefs, but I am kind of attacking that sentence in the article about her being dumb - if it was true, it might well have been planned.

I personally feel that it might not be a case of these girls/women being surprised when they get pregnant - It seems more to me that they are trying to get pregnant as a status symbol. For me, it's not the foolishness for not using protection that is so annoying in hollywood today (although it IS a bad example) it's more that these women may not be in a position emotionally to raise a baby but want to follow a trend.

Babies should not be conceived so that a star can advance her career, IMO





As far as I'm aware, she was not planning on having sex until marriage. If that's the case, I can't imagine the pregnancy being intentional.
And, if one is not planning on having kids at the time, having unprotected sex is, if not stupid, unwise.

P.S. This was for ENTERTAINMENT purposes, people. Everyone chill.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a baby @16. Yes, I was young, yes I was irresponsible, yes, it was a bad move. TMZ.com can and will say anything that they want so please keep in mind who wrote this (TMZ.com and not Shaundra) and I think the title is disgusting as well, but please, write them with your thoughts.

Hollywood has a trend every damn day, whether it be unwed mothers, drunk half naked whores, 30 being the new 15, drugs, parties, we all see it, we all have brains we all know what's right from wrong but when some want to belong, they will do whatever it takes and sometimes that means doing what the stars do.


----------



## aney (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats to her I guess! As long as she's not 13 or sth I don't really care! Most of them are hypocrites anyway!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 15, 2008)

No big deal for me, as i never take anything personally, not even when people attack me directly LOL

It's their life, they can do whatever they want.

And when something is posted here, mostly entertainment stuff, users should know that it isn't written by the poster when a source is posted, which is the case of this thread, so they should be more careful and pay attention. no personal attacks for posting stuff like this.

Man i got pregnant at the age of 19 here as well, i never got married to the dad of my first kid, i realised i didnt want to marry him, it would have been even more immature, he couldnt offer me anything, was i dumb for that?, i think i was cause i was irresponsible and i should have been doing other things instead. Do i take offense on what they say about her being dumb? Nope, not at all. But everyone knows that the simpsons are dumb, no matter if they get pregnant before time or not.


----------



## Darla (Apr 15, 2008)

I just read the article and the exchange between everyone afterward and i guess the thing that strikes me is that whole way TMZ wrote it intended on stirring things up. This was result with everyone here. No one wants to hear that someone thinks that the choice that they had to make in their own life was a huge mistake. I don't know, maybe Ashley and Pete were real intent on having a baby and becoming a family all along so to call her stupid is wrong.

The decision to bring a baby into this world is a difficult one and unfortunately it always gets passed to the woman to bear the entire burden of having the child. I kind of wonder as a guy why there is never much mention of the man's role in all of this other than donating the sperm.

It probably was at one time that few women had babies if they were not married, but it certainly seems like it is more acceptable today for women to have a baby without being married so no commentary from me on that. I just think its the most important thing for the child's upbringing is to be in a stable, loving environment.

Some of you may not like this part, but sometimes i think our society puts celebrities: actresses, musical artists and athletes on this pedestal and we get to see every little detail and decision that they make, including their mistakes. Sometimes i do think some of these people may do things for reasons such as public appearance and may be the reason divorce is even higher (or at least perceived to be higher) than everyone else. I would hate to think that someone would decide to have a child for similar reasons.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As far as I'm aware, she was not planning on having sex until marriage. If that's the case, I can't imagine the pregnancy being intentional.
And, if one is not planning on having kids at the time, having unprotected sex is, if not stupid, unwise.

P.S. This was for ENTERTAINMENT purposes, people. Everyone chill.

From what I understand, it was Jessica who kept talking about staying a virgin until her wedding night. Ashlee, I believe never made that statement. 
However I could very well be wrong!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lyndebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As long as the public keeps glorifying them and their behavior, nothing will ever change. They get on magazine covers, TV news, and they get free baby stuff........ I agree


----------



## KatJ (Apr 16, 2008)

I feel like I have to clarify the fact that I was in no way attacking Shaundra or her beliefs. I know it's not her article, it's the article itself that irritated me.


----------

